# Best Router Bits



## segovia (25 Jul 2010)

I have been buying Axminster value router bits, I am not sure they are up to the mark. I was routing some hardwood on my table and the bit was scorching the timber. What is considered to be top quality router bits ? 

J


----------



## mtr1 (25 Jul 2010)

I use these and I find them to be far better than most if not all.


----------



## tom owens (25 Jul 2010)

I tend to use wealdan cutters more than anything over the last year without many problems. Iv had the odd burn mark but nothing to grumble about.


----------



## boldford (25 Jul 2010)

You could choose far worse than Wealden. Check out their website with a quick search on the name. Good range and quality at sensible prices. Their delivery times are usually outstanding.

Usual bit about satisfied customer only. . . . .


----------



## Shane (25 Jul 2010)

Another vote for Wealden from me 8)


----------



## Steve Jones (25 Jul 2010)

Wealden for me also.

Steve


----------



## busy builder (26 Jul 2010)

Me too, quality and value.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jul 2010)

Wealden and/or Titman.)

John


----------



## jeffinfrance (26 Jul 2010)

am i making a mistake buying trend then?

jeff


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jul 2010)

I have never used Trend Jeff. So can't comment. 


There's a vast range of cutters, of course, but of them all Wealden and Titman are reliable and have good service too. 

I also bought a boxed set of Axminster's 'economy cutters'. They work fine and for stuff like MDF or Plywood, I have no complaints. 

John


----------



## Shane (26 Jul 2010)

jeffinfrance":3rf754rf said:


> am i making a mistake buying trend then?
> 
> jeff



Trend are ok, but be aware the have two different ranges of router cutters, the green craft range that don't last five minutes and the black trade/pro range.

From my experience the wealden straight two flutes last longer than the trade trends when cutting kitchen worktops


----------



## richburrow (26 Jul 2010)

Put me down for Titman.
I have a few different ones and the Titman are the best that I have.


----------



## superunknown (26 Jul 2010)

Wealdon


----------



## segovia (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the tips, looks like Wealdon came out tops 

J


----------



## OPJ (27 Jul 2010)

I'd also highly recommend Wealden. 

If you don't mind me asking, what operation were you performing on your table? For example; if your were routing grooves using a straight cutter (where waste clearance is less efficient), you should find better results using a slot-cutter and standing the timber up on edge.


----------



## segovia (27 Jul 2010)

OPJ":83z9mvwg said:


> I'd also highly recommend Wealden.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what operation were you performing on your table? For example; if your were routing grooves using a straight cutter (where waste clearance is less efficient), you should find better results using a slot-cutter and standing the timber up on edge.



I was profiling some radius on the end of some mahogany boards

John


----------



## stonelaughter (31 May 2011)

Hi guys... sorry for dredging this old thread back but it's exactly relevant.

I use a 19mm half-round router cutter (no bearing, 1/4 OR 1/2" shank) to dig out the channel down the centre of the hardwood flutes (as in: musical instruments) I make. The family member I trust for this sort of stuff swears by Trend cutters and the one I want is nearly £60 a pop. He also firmly believes in "you get what you pay for".

However, a lot of you reccomending Wealden cutters; the one of those I want is only £19?! Similarly confusing is the price of the Titman which comes in at £43.

So - the task I need the routers for is to cut a short (60mm) channel and a long (600mm) channel into two pieces of hardwood (various types) and then stick them together (basically). Out of the cheap B&Q router bit I initially bought, I got a total of 7 flutes using Sapele, Walnut, Oak, Maple and Ash. It's now about had it and almost sets the wood on fire if I try to get any more out of it.

For this task, in these woods, would you recommend a Wealden, a Titman or a Trend?!

Please help me in my confusion... thanks!


----------



## Shane (31 May 2011)

You can't go wrong with a wealden


----------



## motownmartin (31 May 2011)

I use Wealden mainly because they deliver next day and the the cutters I have bought seem to cut ok, having said that I did buy a set of 36 cutters with 1/2" shafts for £30 which have served me okay, so is it worth forking out all that hard earned dosh on a cutter, or is it the hardness of material used that warrants a high price, probably is and I suppose it all depends on how much you use it.


----------



## Henning (31 May 2011)

I'd say Wealden as well. I have a few Trend cutters, and they are outperformed by Wealden, who incidentally just so happens to be a LOT cheaper. 
Titman get good reviews as well, so if you plan on using it a lot, they will probably be the top choice.


----------



## bushwhaker (29 Jul 2014)

Hi all,
My name is Nikolai. I am from Bulgaria and am DIYer enthusiast (i.e. home improvement) 
I'm sorry that I write in this topic.
I have some question. You say that wealden router bits offer best value for money, better than TREND. But wealden look same as TREND. Also here TREND are better prices. What is the difference and where I'm wrong.
Thanks in advance and kind regards.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Jul 2014)

Probably a bit late, but Wealden for me as well.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jul 2014)

I've used Wealden for thirty years and not had a problem.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jul 2014)

Nikolai - if you can get Trend cheaper use them, there's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Jul 2014)

Hi Nikolai,

There are two types of Trend router bits. The green ones are for the hobby user and will be cheaper than Wealden, but they also will not be as good a quality. The black Trend ones are for the professional and they will be closer in quality to the Wealden bits.

In the UK, typically, the Wealden bits are better value than the Trend and they also have an excellent reputation for service.

Neil


----------



## marcros (29 Jul 2014)

How do trend (green) compare with axcaliber? I am looking for a baby box mitre cutter for 3/8" timber- wealdon don't do one that small, freud used to and cmt used to, but I cant find either of those options readily available.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jul 2014)

Nikolai - sorry, I should have mentioned the difference as Neil did. I was thinking of the black ones.


----------



## bushwhaker (29 Jul 2014)

Thanks for your opinion. 
Unfortunately, English is not my mother tongue and I must clarify. 
Here we have a TREND, but not Wealden. The price of Wealden + shipping will come a little more expensive. 
Also consider Tornado of Rutlands. They have a set of six cutter for 60 pounds, which is very cheap. Sought views on Canadian forums, but more like "paid review".


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Jul 2014)

segovia":ki7xvort said:


> I have been buying Axminster value router bits, I am not sure they are up to the mark. I was routing some hardwood on my table and the bit was scorching the timber. What is considered to be top quality router bits ?



Er, Axminster are pretty good, actually.

If you are getting scorching, that may mean a number of things:

- Are you moving the stock too slowly?
- Is the cutter speed too fast?
- is the cutter blunt?
- are you using the router in a table, or handheld? It's far easier to scorch when handheld, in my experience, as I find it's hard to control the feed speed as well.

You don't say what type of routing you are doing. Some larger cutters can be very hard to set up, because the speed can't be perfect for both the inside and outside of the cutting area at the same time. You might need to take really small cuts, and then a climb cut right at the end on a really fine setting, so as to get a clean result. 

Before blaming Axminster, it might be worth checking what you're doing, just in case.

Just a few thoughts.

E.

PS: I like Axminster, Wealden, CMT, Freud and Trend cutters. I'm sure there are other good ones about too!


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Jul 2014)

marcros":2jn0oay8 said:


> How do trend (green) compare with axcaliber? I am looking for a baby box mitre cutter for 3/8" timber- wealdon don't do one that small, freud used to and cmt used to, but I cant find either of those options readily available.



I have two of the Axminster mitre lock cutters (biggest and smallest). I've got good results from the small one using it to joint strips of wood for a tiny tabletop, but they are really hard to set up properly. I haven't used it for actual box mitres yet.

Did I mention it was really picky to set up?

If I didn't say it before, I ought to: it's hard to set up.

:wink:


----------



## Glynne (29 Jul 2014)

I don't know why, but I think mitre lock cutters may be awkward to set up.
Anybody else get that impression?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jul 2014)

Probably not, but if they are just make sure you keep an off cut when you get it right so that you can easily set it up again.


----------



## marcros (29 Jul 2014)

it is probably off topic to the OP, but i see the value for these bits being in 9mm or 12mm sheet material (probably from the same sheet), rather than for one offs on things that will vary in thickness. It is probably worth the fiddly set-up time if you can make a dozen boxes or more before having to re-tweak it.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Jul 2014)

marcros":vl3quxsk said:


> How do trend (green) compare with axcaliber?



I was told by someone, whilst I was down in Axminster, that he believed the Axcalibur WHITE cutters were made in the same factory as the Leigh cutters. I have used Leigh cutters and they are excellent.

If the above is true, I would say that the Axi WHITE cutters would be a lot better than the Trend GREEN.


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Jul 2014)

Newbie_Neil":3iapg1fj said:


> marcros":3iapg1fj said:
> 
> 
> > How do trend (green) compare with axcaliber?
> ...



It's odd: I've got a Trend (green) bevelling cutter that seems to go on for ever. On the other hand, I bought a long-shank
1/4" Trend cutter (1/4" shank and cut), to use with a box jointing jig, and that blunted really quickly, even in softwood.

I find the Axy ones at least as good, and more consistent. Trend are hugely overpriced, IMHO.


----------

